# hallo



## nata.<3

como se escribe y pronuncia la palabra HALLO en portugues?? 
 "yo hallo que esta muy incompleta.."


----------



## olivinha

nata.<3 said:


> como se *escribe y pronuncia* la palabra HALLO en portugues??
> "yo hallo que esta muy incompleta.."


 
Hola, Nata.
No sé si te he entendido bien. Te voy a contestar con algunas definiciones del DRAE para _hallar_, según tu contexto, y con sus "homólogos" en portugués.

*4. *tr. Ver, observar, notar = en portugués
*5. *tr. Descubrir la verdad de algo = descobrir a verdade em algo
*7. *tr. Conocer, entender después de una reflexión. = conhecer, entender depois de uma reflexão.


En cuanto a la pronuncia, la palabra _hallar_ no existe en portugués. Si yo tuviera que traducirla, elegiría el verbo _achar_, pronunciación = _ashar._

O


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

nata.<3 said:


> como se escribe y pronuncia la palabra HALLO en portugues??
> "yo hallo que esta muy incompleta.."


Eu acho que está muita incompleta.
(_muito_ acuerda con genero?)

En español lo usamos cuando "descubres/encuentras" algo, pero no tanto como en portugués. Yo diría que "hallar" es bastante raro en nuestra lengua:
"Hay que hallar a la niña perdida"
"Hallaron el cuerpo sin vida" (noticieros)


----------



## olivinha

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Eu acho que está muita incompleta.
> (_muito_ acuerda con genero?)


 
Hola, Serinus.
Contesto a tu pregunta, con una reglita general:
Cuando _muito_ corresponde a _muy_, no acuerda con género:
muy bonita, muy bonito = muito bonita, muito bonito.
E cuando corresponde a mucho, puede variar en géreno y número:
muchas palabras, mucho valor = muitas palavras, muito valor.
O


----------



## Mangato

Además de lo que nos dice Oli, acertado como siempre, hallar tiene también en español el significado de *encontrar*. Lo que no sé, y me gustaría que me lo confirmasen, es si en portugués se podría decir:
_Eu encontro que está muito imcompleta_

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Vanda

Fica muito esquisita esta frase, Mangato. Uma maneira que poderíamos dizer isso seria: eu acho que está (muito) incompleta.


----------



## Outsider

Certo, usamos "achar" em vez de "encontrar".


----------



## Panameña

Bon dia. La expresión "Yo hallo que esta muy incompleta", significa lo mismo que "Yo pienso que esta muy incompleta". En este caso, más que reemplazar por el verbo "encontrar", lo reemplazaría por el verbo "pensar"

Por tanto, "eu acho......", sería la traducción ideal.


----------



## okporip

Resumo da história:

1) ACHO sua idéia muito interessante.
PENSO (CREIO) que sua idéia é muito interessante.
ENCONTRO sua idéia muito interessante.

2) Não ACHO (ENCONTRO) a chave do meu carro.

3) No meio daquele monte de gente, consegui ACHAR (ENCONTRAR) o Rogério.

4) ENCONTREI ontem o Rogério, na rua.
ACHEI ontem o Rogério, na rua.


Y en español, cómo quedaría?


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Resumo da história:
> 
> 1) ACHO sua idéia muito interessante.
> PENSO (CREIO) que sua idéia é muito interessante.
> Y en español, cómo quedaría?


 
ENCONTRO sua idéia muito interessante.
Encuentro su idea muy interesante
Creo que su idea es muy interesante

2) Não ACHO (ENCONTRO) a chave do meu carro.
No encuentro la llave de mi coche

3) No meio daquele monte de gente, consegui ACHAR (ENCONTRAR) o Rogério.

4) ENCONTREI ontem o Rogério, na rua. 
Encontré ayer a Rogerio en la calle

ACHEI ontem o Rogério, na rua.

Hallar es un verbo actualmente bastante en desuso en España, sin embargo creo que se utiliza frecuentemente en Hispanoamérica. Encontrar se utiliza tanto en el sentido de localizar un objeto, o persona como en el de llegar a una conclusión. También se utiliza como sinónimo de sentirse (no me encuentro bien)

Saludos,

MG


----------



## okporip

Hola, Mangato!

Te parece que se podría cambiar encontrar por hallar en los cuatro casos?

1) Encuentro (hallo) su idea muy interesante
2) No encuentro (hallo) la llave de mi coche
3) ???
4) Encontré (hallé) ayer a Rogerio en la calle

La frase 3 no sé como quedaría en español. Quiere decir más o menos lo siguiente: habíamos quedado con Rogério de encontrarnos en un cierto lugar; había mucha gente allí; era dificil, por tanto, que uno pudiera encontrar a un amigo; yo pude encontrar (? - hallar?) a Rogério.

Saludos!


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Hallar es un verbo actualmente bastante en desuso en España, sin embargo creo que se utiliza frecuentemente en Hispanoamérica. Encontrar se utiliza tanto en el sentido de localizar un objeto, o persona como en el de llegar a una conclusión. También se utiliza como sinónimo de sentirse (no me encuentro bien)
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Boas Tardes, Mangato.
Es verdad que el uso de _hallar_ en España no es nada común, sin embargo, mira que interesante: al buscar el verbo *encontrar* en el DRAE, una de sus definiciones es:
*6. *prnl. _Hallarse_ en cierto estado. _Encontrarse enfermo._

O


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Hola, Mangato!
> 
> Te parece que se podría cambiar encontrar por hallar en los cuatro casos?
> 
> 1) Encuentro (hallo) su idea muy interesante
> 2) No encuentro (hallo) la llave de mi coche
> 3) ???
> 4) Encontré (hallé) ayer a Rogerio en la calle
> 
> La frase 3 no sé como quedaría en español. Quiere decir más o menos lo siguiente: habíamos quedado con Rogério de encontrarnos en un cierto lugar; había mucha gente allí; era dificil, por tanto, que uno pudiera encontrar a un amigo; yo pude encontrar (? - hallar?) a Rogério.
> 
> Saludos!


 
1) Correcto
2) No hallo la llave de mi coche ( "esquisito")
3 ) Entre aquel montón de gente conseguí encontrar (o localizar) a Rogerio
4) Encontré a Rogerio en la calle.

Pero quiero insistir, es la forma de hablar en España, es muy probale que en otros paises hispanohablantes se utilice hallar con preferencia


----------



## nata.<3

gracias a todos por responder.! 
tengo otra pregunta :S 

... ustedes dicen que no es muy comun el decir 'eu acho que..', mas yo he escuchado que SI lo utilizan bastante.. 

será que yo estoy confundiendo eso con otra palabra parecida foneticamente o... es mas comun de lo que algunos de ustedes dicen?


----------



## olivinha

_Eu acho que_ você não nos entendeu bem, Nata. 


> ustedes dicen que no es muy comun el decir 'eu acho que..', mas yo he escuchado que SI lo utilizan bastante..


No hemos dicho eso. Al contrario, parece que estamos todos de acuerdo en que _achar _es la mejor traducción para _hallar_.
O


----------



## nata.<3

hahahaha obrigada 
olivihna.. voce me pode dizer que diferenca existe entre o portugues do brasil e portugues do portugal..?? 

eu sei que é a pronunciacao, mas me pode detalhar nas palavras?
:S se o texto esta mau, corrigir porfavor! :S 

obrigada


----------



## olivinha

> voce me pode dizer que diferenca existe entre o portugues do brasil e portugues do portugal


Ui, Nata, não me atrevo. 
Mas te mandei um PM com vínculos de um montão de discussões que já tivemos sobre este assunto.
Espero que te sirvam.


----------

